# Menopause Advice



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had about 3 weeks of heart palpitations getting steadily worse from occasional to most of the day and was thinking it was all the problems over the last almost 3 years catching up on me. So was finally getting stuck into doing proper relaxation exercises using Brian's GSR unit (measures skin resistance higher pitched screech less relaxed) was ok but only could do so much.

I was determined not to go to the dr A) because l am in the middle of changing dr's and didnt know where the paperwork was and B) l refuse to take drugs for depression

Then about 3 nights ago during a (yet again) very bad attack when my heart was almost removing itself from my chest for pretty much most of the day non stop l thought... Menopause? l know l am starting the gyno told me last year, l have been having hot flushes and irregular periods l wonder.

I looked it up of the 34 symptoms. I was shocked at how many symptoms there are for menopause thought of just the osteoporosis, hot flushes and irregular periods boy.. was l wrong.
l have 29 of them when l read them and realised that things had been going on l just dismissed but suddenly made sense and one was palpitations. 
Weirdly at that point it was like an elastic band snapping the heart kicked back to normal beat at once and l have had no more problems with it since, some mild ones in my throat but no heart ones.
I think it was made 100 times worse by subconscious worry over heart attacks, depression & mum when the reason appeared my body said ok now get on with life.

I had stopped the pill after my last period as l forgot to restart so figured when next one finally starts and stops l will re start. I cancelled that thought and have restarted the pill, has only been 3 days but may be helping not sure.

So l know know the problem and have Wellwoman supplement on order from the chemist. 
I was wondering if anyone else had any advice for anything they found had helped food or meds or anything at all?, lots of internet info but l prefer first hand.
I have decided l am going on calcium supplement not hrt as when that's stopped you go through all the symptoms again (no bloody thank you) and a lot of bad press.

Many thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You don't have to go to your doctor himself; simply ask your surgery for a check-up and explain why. If they discover anything they have concerns about then they will be best placed to advise.

I do remember the palpitations though....!! I can remember one night in a remote spot in Andorra when I seriously thought I was dying and could not think of a worse place to do it.

G

Advice ? Wear lots of layers of clothes. You can then take them off - and put them on as you can also get " cold flushes- as you wish. Also remember that, however red you feel, it doesn't show.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

HRT......HRT.....HRT !!! There is nothing like it to give you your old life back again. I went thro the menopause at 40 yrs old. Went to the Doctor with about 7 symptoms and when he said it was an early menopause....Boy! Was I annoyed/offended. He gave me a brochure to take home and read and there it was.....written for me - about me.!!!

I started HRT and never looked back and no, I didn't go thro it all again when I decided to stop (when it suited me) about 7 years later. By the way I am now nearly 65 (not the 45 shown on here as I don't know how to change that).

I hope you try it....it will turn your life around.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

janet1 said:


> ....By the way I am now nearly 65 (not the 45 shown on here as I don't know how to change that).


Janet

Go to top of page and put pointer(hand) over Home.
Then down to hover over Forum Profile

About 6 lines down you can put your date of birth in.
(Or something near it :wink: )

Make sure you go to bottom of page to 'Submit' the info


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Q: How does a husband predict the mood of his menopausal wife?
A: Assume her mood is lousy, and occassionaly he'll be wrong.

Q: What's the difference between a pit bull and a woman in menopause?
A: Lipstick

Q: What's 10 times worse than a woman in menopause?
A: Two women in menopause.

Q: Which is scarier, a puppy or a rational woman in menopause?
A puppy, because a rational woman in menopause doesn't really exist.

Q: What's the quickest way for a man to end up sleeping on the couch?
A: Forgetting to erase his internet history after reading menopause jokes!

Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A: Keep busy. 

Q: Why do women stop bleeding when entering menopause?
A: Because they need all the blood for their varicose veins.

Q: What problems with women start with "Men?
A: Menstruation, Menopause, & Mental breakdowns. 

Q: Why should menopausal women use valet parking?
A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.

Q: Why don't menopausal women ask how their husbands are doing?
A: They don't care!


We have to suffer it, second hand maybe but we have to suffer it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can I add a couple more hints ?

1. It's not inevitable that the whole thing will be horrible ! Some of my friends didn't even realise it was happening. Try HRT if your doctor OKs it but don't build your hopes up; in my case it made no difference at all other than to make me feel sick and bloated. For others it's a real wonder-drug and made all the difference

2. Stock-pile cotton clothes ! I even went onto cotton- knit sweaters: they are much more comfortable when a hot flush hits...but, looking on the bright side, you might easily be someone who does not get flushes.

On the real bright side - look at the end result. Think of the convenience, the money-saving ....it's worth it in the end ! 

For what it's worth; the palpitations are terrifying when they happen but I've not had one for a long time now.

I still think it would be a good idea to ask for a Well-Woman check with your practice nurse however. Some surgeries have practice nurses who specialise in menopause advice.

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks everyone.

Ray that lot had me a good belly laugh and Andy saying he needs to take notes

With all the other advice.....
l am due a smear early January so was going to speak to practice nurse then so all in one. It meant that l would have an idea of the tablets l am getting and how they are doing and when l have had advice in from folks and can ask more sensible questions rather than be vague now.

So far had lots of generalised hot but no red face and if l do not worried it is nice to be warm :lol: Although thick ice everywhere Andy shivering under duvet and me throwing everything off and wanting the fan on cause l am hot as has happened a few times has me laughing myself silly at how insane life is. 
Didn't know about the cold l really don't need that EISH no l would prefer to stick with hot.. Even though l got one in the hot bath last night and so ended up sponging freezing water all over me while sitting in hot bath
















Know what you mean about layers l have found myself doing that rather than bulky l used to have. Guess my body knew what my brain didn't. The memory lapses and dizziness and confusion are not fun and get very emotional (so far no tears but been close and temper bubbles close to the surface) Again l thought l was just stressed from life stress so shrugged things off.

HRT l am very wary off. Lots of bad press and if calcium supplements will do the job am happier to go for that. Am glad that not everyone does get symptoms back so will think about it but with my luck l will :? would rather get them done and gone. I will probably "play it by ear" though as life progresses what l want now may not be practicable along the way.

Well money saving l been saying roll on the change for years now not for money saving but convenience although if supplements do job l will save a fortune on those. It will be great not to have my monthly "temper"

Once l realised what the palpations were and why heart was going berserk as l say not had them since, just slight throat ones thank goodness. Made a point of not telling Andy at any point what exactly was going on he panics and would have had earache about dr or hospitals


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Just a point, although i know menopause symptoms can be horrendous for some. Mine mostly stopped now after 'having it all taken away' in 1982 :!:  

Make sure that the palpitations are caused by hormonal fluctuation. 

sue


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Blokes shouldn't poke fun, it is no joke if you are having a bad time with the menopause, although I know it was intended as a light-hearted joke.

HRT I'm not convinced about, Rita didn't take it and was fine, although a tad uncomfortable, my Sister did take it and had a rough time of it.

Rita's pains may have been down to early Cancer, she was diagnosed in May of this year and had a full Hysterectomy, now fully over it all and feeling much better.

From the way these two have performed, I'd be inclined to look at something more along the lines of natural/herbal dietary supplements that can ease the symptoms, rather than HRT, it just seems so hit and miss.

Don't hesitate to go to the Doctor! Rita had to be nagged no end to go with her 'problem', and my God I am glad she did. You pay for the service, go and use it!

Hope that things improve for you, once you get to the other side, life is so much nicer!

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> and if calcium supplements will do the job am happier to go for that.


Make sure you don't just buy over-the-counter ones without professional advice as to whether you need them at all or are taking the right ones. Calcium metabolism is very complex and you can do more harm than good.

I'd forgotten about the bouts of unexplained tears...oh happy days- * NOT !! *

G


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Read about using DHEA and menopause. My started taking 25mg a day a few weeks ago and the hot flashes are gone so far and no problems with more intimate issues.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks for all advice appreciate it all. At moment will stick to OTC meds but when l go early Jan. l will check. I agree with multi vits/minerals and dont normally take them l see this as a stop gap till l get myself sorted. The other thing with a lot of herbal is amounts in doesnt = amounts stated often below or badly prepared

The smear will be a check one for a problem of some sort am still not clear that l had sorted last year. 

Peter for me l love humour especially at the blackest of times a good laugh can bring a light into a dark place if it is done with a good heart...On the other hand if l have a full blown bad PMT on then best for everyone to sneak away and hide :lol:


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

I'm not keen on taking meds, but the hot flushes and palpitations and migraines sent me off to the Dr.
Tried a number of things, HRT increased the migraines, so am now using Gabopentin, which seems to work. It is off license, but Dr and I are happy about this. I take 4 x 300mg tabs a day and have not had a migraine for a couple of months and the hot flushes are more or less sorted and no palpitations.
It is a bit of trial and error to see what works for you, so yes, listen to everyone's thoughts, but you have to see what is good for you.
CandA


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried the route of self- prescribed and even GP suggested supplements before finally getting to the point when I could stand it no longer. A few hot flushes per day was one thing but when it got to 40+ flushes per night and therefore no sleep I was tired and feeling ghastly. Saw the GP who suggested HRT was the way forward. OMG what a difference! Within weeks I felt human again, my mood regularised, my libido returned and I felt heaps better. I've not looked back since and despite all the ghastly warnings one is given about health I have had only positive effects. Mammogram last week - no problems and smears have been fine so I feel I am much, much better on rather than off HRT. So I would say don't rule it out. Get all the information and then take your time to decide whether it is for you or not. Meanwhile I hope you feel a great deal better very soon!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Collected my Menopace with calcium today...EISH told Andy l need to treat them like horse tablets. Shove a hosepipe down my throat and have him blast them down. They are HUGE blue horrors, still if they help and at £12.50 for a months supply (2 a day with main meal) they better be good.


----------

